# Electric fence question



## ksfarmer (Mar 26, 2012)

Not sure where the best place is for this question so I figured here would work. I have a fence charger that without being hooked up to anything puts out 6k volts, but as soon as you hook it up to the fence it drops to 3k volts. It does have some weeds and cat tails touching it but I cant believe that weeds would knock out 3k volts. Thoughts?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ksfarmer, 
Weeds touching the hot wire provide a circuit to ground, and will reduce voltage. Trim or spray the fenceline with Roundup.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Straight up!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

not only that, but the voltage will drop over the length of the fence, the longer the fence the lower the voltage will become....you size a charger by paddock size....what size charger do you have and what is the total run length of the fence itself...also, did you provide a 6 foot deep, 12 foot long ground antenna? That would be 3 ground rods placed 5 to 6 feet deep 4 feet apart.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

willys55 said:


> not only that, but the voltage will drop over the length of the fence, the longer the fence the lower the voltage will become....you size a charger by paddock size....what size charger do you have and what is the total run length of the fence itself...also, did you provide a 6 foot deep, 12 foot long ground antenna? That would be 3 ground rods placed 5 to 6 feet deep 4 feet apart.


GZZZZZT!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

willys55 said:


> not only that, but the voltage will drop over the length of the fence, the longer the fence the lower the voltage will become....you size a charger by paddock size....what size charger do you have and what is the total run length of the fence itself...also, did you provide a 6 foot deep, 12 foot long ground antenna? That would be 3 ground rods placed 5 to 6 feet deep 4 feet apart.


GZZZZZT!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*The fencer I have is a 26 mile unit,and it says it doesn't need a "ground antenna",....just stand-offs to insulate the wire from the posts.
*


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

WOW John.. that's some unit!! I guess its true.. you cant hide money.. LOL..
I'm pretty sure the question has been answered so I'll hijack the thread..
My neighbors of 20 years are moving.. old age & health problems, not because of me.. Lol 
I have 3 small dogs & they bark at anything/ANYONE strange to them.. The old neighbors were very understanding & allowed the dogs on their property.. to roam & do their "business".. They seldom left the house due to their age & only cut the grass.. or I did it..
NOW w/ real estate agents coming & going & strangers walking the property, its become a problem.. ANY suggestions?? The dogs are very small & "bark collars" don't fit.. They've roamed the neighborhood, 5/7 acres for the last 15-20 years.. & an electric fence seems awful cruel to me..?? & NO fences are allowed as stated in the deed.. what say you??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

thepumpguysc said:


> The dogs are very small & "bark collars" don't fit.. They've roamed the neighborhood, 5/7 acres for the last 15-20 years.... what say you??


Hmmmmm.... I might be a little crueler than the electric fence, but if those particular dogs have been wandering the neighbourhood for the last *15 - 20 years*, the barking may slow way down, sooner rather than latter! That is real old for any type of dog...... unless you have a couple of those barking tortoises!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have an electric fence around my garbage cans for bears and racoons. My dogs quickly found out that it's not a place of interest for them. But my dogs are big, golden lab and greatdane . I set up with 4 wires. Ennything smaller than a **** it's not effective. They go under the wire.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

jhngardner367 said:


> *The fencer I have is a 26 mile unit,and it says it doesn't need a "ground antenna",....just stand-offs to insulate the wire from the posts.*


yes, that a closed fence system.......usually you would run the ground wire at the lowest section of the fence.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

it bites,....but don't ask how I know !!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You can install a buried wire system with shock collars on the dogs. The collars give an audible warning to the dogs when they are getting close to the buried wire. The shock is not a major one like John's hot wire, but it will get their attention.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Jhngardener it's not shocking news that you got zaped. It seems that if it's live aventualy you will get it when working around it. Dam human nature lol


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

LOL>> Barking Turtles.. Now THATS FUNNY, I don't care who you are..LOL.
I'm kinda stuck on the dog/fence thing.. I think I'll play it by ear & hope its an elderly couple that likes little dogs..
They all are house dogs but go out to "do their thing".. I have doggie doors on ALL the doors & they come & go as they please.. except during the day when I go to work..
They'll hear a deer roaming the yard/garden & start barking & running thru the dog door at 2-3-4AM.. Its a GREAT alarm system tho..


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

dozer966 said:


> Jhngardener it's not shocking news that you got zaped. It seems that if it's live aventualy you will get it when working around it. Dam human nature lol


..

Hey Dozer,
I'm waiting to get an audio file of John barking and scratching! That will be one for the record books. roflmao*****


----------

